# Low Budget 1kg roasters China vs Artisan



## Voocash (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi there,

I'm buying a coffee roaster for home roasting and I'm not sure which option to choose. What you guys think about Aliexpress Coffee Roasters? I'm sitting on the fence between those:
Aliexpress Coffee roaster

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/bellabarista-dalian-amazon-1-kg-roaster.html

https://www.coffeecrafters.com/product/artisan-3e/

I don't want to spend too much money and I would like to have nice USB connection to log all data. What is other equipment I need for roasting in my garage? Chaff collectors? Smoke Extractors?

Thanks!


----------



## Voocash (Jan 16, 2020)

After reading few threads on this forum, I was thinking about Gene Cafe 101 or 1200. 
What you think guys, would be the best for roasting 5kg per week?


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Should you become seriously interested in a Gene Cafe 1200 then feel free to contact me because I'm moving mine on.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

filthynines said:


> Should you become seriously interested in a Gene Cafe 1200 then feel free to contact me because I'm moving mine on.


 Not going in the for sale section?


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Rob1 said:


> Not going in the for sale section?


 Possibly yes, possibly no.

edit: In case anybody wants to quote the forum rules to me: I'm not particularly minded to pay too much attention to them, since the founder of the forum openly concluded a sale in private not too long ago.


----------



## Simon_S (Jul 4, 2016)

filthynines said:


> Should you become seriously interested in a Gene Cafe 1200 then feel free to contact me because I'm moving mine on.


Hello mate, I've sent you a couple of msgs, I'm interested in the big gene...

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

filthynines said:


> Possibly yes, possibly no.
> 
> edit: In case anybody wants to quote the forum rules to me: I'm not particularly minded to pay too much attention to them, since the founder of the forum openly concluded a sale in private not too long ago.


 It's your roaster you should be free to do what you like with it....including selling it privately.


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

filthynines said:


> Should you become seriously interested in a Gene Cafe 1200 then feel free to contact me because I'm moving mine on.


 @filthynines did you sold Gene Cage 1200?


----------

